# VG Hero Tournament Match 14 of 16: Sabin Figaro vs. Solid Snake



## Mael (May 17, 2013)

*SABIN "MASH" FIGARO*


*VS.*

*SOLID SNAKE*​


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 17, 2013)

Fuck it, voting Sabin.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2013)

As awesome as Sabin is

Snake puts a bullet in him

Or rides a Rex and stomps on him


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2013)

No suplex could match the Snake.


----------

